# Lelit Mara X or ECM Mechanika V Slim



## gwinch (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi all,

Long time Sage Barista Express user and decided to upgrade to have more control and fun with my espresso making. Originally ordered a Lelit Mara PL62 but then realised the MaraX was due in to Bella Barista soon so cancelled it and pre-ordered the MaraX. I have also bought a Eureka Mignon Facile grinder (already getting better shots out of the sage with this). Decided i'd get a Niche Zero on next run in September as well as I do like to have a few different coffees on the go and the niche would likely be better suited to this.

The other machine I am interested in is the ECM Mechanika V Slim. While I still have the option to change would you guys hold out for the MaraX or go with the ECM? There is the fact as well that the ECM is more expensive but happy to pay a bit more for a better machine.

Cheers


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't really know anything about the ECM. I believe their machines are typically well built. What makes you think it's better? As far as I'm aware it's no different to other HX machines with regards to temperature management and cooling flushes.


----------



## gwinch (Jun 10, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. I do not necessarily think the ECM is better, they seem very close in spec other than the ECM having a bigger boiler and the Mara not having the need to flush. I suppose I just want to be certain that I am choosing the better machine for the next few years and I haven't missed any glaring advantages that the ECM may have over the Mara.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

gwinch said:


> Thanks for the reply. I do not necessarily think the ECM is better, they seem very close in spec other than the ECM having a bigger boiler and the Mara not having the need to flush. I suppose I just want to be certain that I am choosing the better machine for the next few years and I haven't missed any glaring advantages that the ECM may have over the Mara.


You hit the nail in the head there. Need to flush.

So, as you might know, he main thing with an HX machine is that you manage the brew temperature by cooling down the group with fresh water by getting rid of the water which is heated at boiler temp, say, 123C in the HX. The MaraX solves that problem by having some clever software (see the review).

You can add group thermometers to have a better insight at the brew temp. There's a hole thread about temp management on this forum.

If you are concerned about precise temp stability or wasting water on cooling flushes (say, you are using bottled water) - stay away from HX machines - get a dual boiler instead.

If you cancelled the Mara PL62 for the MaraX, there's no point in buying the ECM, as it's the same functionally. Yes, the ECM is a premium brand, and you pay more for it.


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Build quality and user serviceability on ECM is certainly very good. They're well built and simple. Minimal solenoid valves internally for example (I think mine has only one) vs other brands like Rocket using too many.

It's likely you will need a cooling flush on the Mechnika but how much flushing different machines need does vary quite considerably and PID equipped machines are certainly better thanks to less boiler temp overshoot.

There are some interesting videos from Whole Latte Love and Clive Coffee covering some of the other Profitec & ECM HX machines which appear to show they do not need flushing. Not a direct comparison to the MaraX but perhaps an interesting watch to understand the system. Bear in mind they're both retailers so will always spin the positives.

Plenty of content on here around the MaraX and it's lack of flushing, certainly check the reviews.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

As a recent purchaser of the ECM (Yesterday) and never seeing the MaraX in real life my initial impression is a solid machine looks really nice and the steam control is very easy to adjust my previous experience being steam on steam off. The portafilter handle angle is very easy on the hand.Pressure adjustments for the E61 head is a screw on top just a flat screwdriver

So far i like it no idea if it's worth the extra though


----------



## gwinch (Jun 10, 2020)

Cheers all, seems to back up my thinking. Something like the ACS Minima would be an option but I do like the styling of the ECM and Lelit over that and whether it should be or not that is a consideration. Seems like MaraX is probably more user friendly with no need to flush and the ECM probably has better build quality. Both look lovely. Think I'll put up with the Sage a little longer and wait for the Mara, hopefully won't be too long


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Upgraditis will get you eventually. 😂


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

gwinch said:


> Cheers all, seems to back up my thinking. Something like the ACS Minima would be an option but I do like the styling of the ECM and Lelit over that and whether it should be or not that is a consideration. Seems like MaraX is probably more user friendly with no need to flush and the ECM probably has better build quality. Both look lovely. Think I'll put up with the Sage a little longer and wait for the Mara, hopefully won't be too long


 If you ordered of Bella Barista my guess about 10-14 days 👍


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Im considering these two as well, but wife put her foot down (for now)

i asked bella barista (after no responses on here, must have posted in wrong section) she said the ECM was a different league in quality and way worth the extra £400 if you can.

Still unsure, but Mara X is more in my price range thats for sure. Been on classic & DTP for years now, and really looking forward to a step upwards rather than sideways.

enjoy what ever you choose to do


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Burnzy said:


> Im considering these two as well, but wife put her foot down (for now)
> 
> i asked bella barista (after no responses on here, must have posted in wrong section) she said the ECM was a different league in quality and way worth the extra £400 if you can.


 Vs the Mara X?

That's surprising. Did she elaborate? Does it make better coffee, does it have better temperature stability, is she referring to components?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Rob1 said:


> Vs the Mara X?
> 
> That's surprising. Did she elaborate? Does it make better coffee, does it have better temperature stability, is she referring to components?


 They make money by selling, so more expensive will always be better 😀


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Rob1 said:


> Vs the Mara X?
> 
> That's surprising. Did she elaborate? Does it make better coffee, does it have better temperature stability, is she referring to components?


 No, she just said it was the higher quality machine - i assume components. Never mentioned if it makes better coffee or not - thats all subjective


----------



## gwinch (Jun 10, 2020)

After plenty of research I did a u turn and ordered the ECM. There wasn't anything that put me off the Mara but every time I saw the ECM I wanted it more. I guess there will be a small learning curve with the flushing which is fine and I can always get a group head thermometer if I feel the need to. Should be arriving tomorrow so will post some pictures


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

gwinch said:


> After plenty of research I did a u turn and ordered the ECM. There wasn't anything that put me off the Mara but every time I saw the ECM I wanted it more. I guess there will be a small learning curve with the flushing which is fine and I can always get a group head thermometer if I feel the need to. Should be arriving tomorrow so will post some pictures


 Aww nice! Good move, enjoy! Looks a stunning machine. 
I was leaning towards the Slim, but i read Daves review on the Mara X and just preordered!  Suits my budget much more.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

gwinch said:


> After plenty of research I did a u turn and ordered the ECM. There wasn't anything that put me off the Mara but every time I saw the ECM I wanted it more. I guess there will be a small learning curve with the flushing which is fine and I can always get a group head thermometer if I feel the need to. Should be arriving tomorrow so will post some pictures


I've seen so many posts like this - it happened to me too.

You see an ecm at BB or wherever, touch it - feel the weight and solidity and that's it, sold.

Congrats - you won't regret it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

you can buy maraX as well and put its insides in the ECM's box


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Stanic said:


> you can buy maraX as well and put its insides in the ECM's box


 Tell you what the box mine came in seemed more like a garage, my car is using it now. 😂😂😂


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

gwinch said:


> After plenty of research I did a u turn and ordered the ECM. There wasn't anything that put me off the Mara but every time I saw the ECM I wanted it more. I guess there will be a small learning curve with the flushing which is fine and I can always get a group head thermometer if I feel the need to. Should be arriving tomorrow so will post some pictures


 Are you getting along okay with your ECM ?

Hope it's what you expected 👍


----------



## gwinch (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi,

Yes getting on well with it cheers. Seems to be resting between 1.25 and 1.5 bar which requires a fairly long flush, might try lowering the pressure a bit. Shots are getting better but little off at the moment so need to play around with grind and dose or it may be that the flow is still a bit hot. Aiming for 18g in and 36 out in 25-30 seconds although it is around 40g once the drips stop so need to play with my timing  All good fun though.

Steam is amazing, getting great milk in no time at all. Overall really happy and enjoying the learning curve.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah I'd say that pressure is running a little high - though good for rebound time if you're pulling lots of consecutive shots!

I settled on topping out at 1.35 which I found a good balance between flushing and rebound.

Remember that huge exposed group head though - this weather will have significant affect on flush 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

gwinch said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes getting on well with it cheers. Seems to be resting between 1.25 and 1.5 bar which requires a fairly long flush, might try lowering the pressure a bit. Shots are getting better but little off at the moment so need to play around with grind and dose or it may be that the flow is still a bit hot. Aiming for 18g in and 36 out in 25-30 seconds although it is around 40g once the drips stop so need to play with my timing  All good fun though.
> 
> ...


 Great news 👍. Mine is sticking at about 1.25. Adjust the pressure of the group for just over 9 was about 10.5 on arrival. Still loving mine our setups are virtually the same at the moment except i have white 😁


----------



## gwinch (Jun 10, 2020)

kennyboy993 said:


> Yeah I'd say that pressure is running a little high - though good for rebound time if you're pulling lots of consecutive shots!
> 
> I settled on topping out at 1.35 which I found a good balance between flushing and rebound.
> 
> ...


 Haha, cheers, will lower it down a bit and see how it gets on, 2 shots in a row is typical so don't need lots of rebound temp.


----------



## gwinch (Jun 10, 2020)

Border_all said:


> Great news 👍. Mine is sticking at about 1.25. Adjust the pressure of the group for just over 9 was about 10.5 on arrival. Still loving mine our setups are virtually the same at the moment except i have white 😁


 Yeah I noticed the setups, we obviously read this forum too much


----------

